# Bank bungles and inefficiencies.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

The more I try to assimilate the worse it gets, my whinge for the day//////week, perhaps always is it appears that most sellers, businesses only provide 50 to 75% information, service, availability or simply not answering a phone or replying to an email, god forbid there is no voicemail here. The oligarchy has that sorted. Deal with it we have been by sourcing the other 25 to 50% from another supplier/s or from overseas instead of a one stop shop,,,,,,, go figure. Half arsed sales.
Look out for the business that supplies 100%. Let's not get into warranties.

The crux of my whinge today.
We had 3 bank accounts in Manila (BDO) opened 9 years ago, 2 personal accounts and a joint account, after a year we permanently moved to Australia, when we moved back here permanently 2 years ago we closed those accounts in Manila and went to open 2 new accounts in SFC La Union,,,,,,, local branch, no ACR1 card then from me so only one account opened in Bens name, all good. Recently I finally got off my derriere and opened another account, waited my time in the queue, went back 3 weeks later, waited my time in the queue to pick up my debit card, activated it at the hole in the wall outside the bank as advised, got home to see an email advising that I already have internet banking and need to add that new account. All good, I/we logged in (the brains trust) and added the account, response was "an SMS has been sent" to a bl**dy phone number in Australia that has been disconnected for 18 months for 3 accounts that were closed years ago. The BDO bank has my PH. phone number and the closed accounts should have triggered "New account/s", nope. My passbook (newly acquired) has our old Manila address, when I questioned this with the lovely lady serving me,,,,,,, the teller serving another customer next door,,,,, the one I dealt with when opening the account (tsismas/radar ears piped up "yes sorry sir, I saw that and the next passbook you get will be correct. This is one of the biggest banks in PH. and from my observations couldn't organise a r**t in a brothel..... 

Another sitting session in a Queue and slap them I will, even request a new passbook with the correct address, not a happy camper. BTW it's quiet here and no one annoys us until we go out or want something.

Not an opinion but fact.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I gave up on PI banks years ago. I an bank on my phone, with my US bank, easier and more efficiently than deal with the crap here. 

Speaking of BDO... A friend just contacted me because BDO refused to deposit her US stimulus check. She has a dollar account and a peso account. She is Filipino, but a US citizen (widow, was married to American). Why would a bank not accept a US government check? Especially because they already hold checks for a ridiculously long time before releasing the money. 

I do not have the patience to put up with the franchise banks here. Every branch does its own thing...


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a thought, my wife has been using Metrobank without too much hassle for a few years now. Also I do remember one time I went to a branch of the same bank mentioned above, and they told me that they were out of new customer applications, so I couldn't open an account with them. Yes, they actually told me that. Anyway, if they won't treat you correctly, why not take your money and put into a different bank to teach them a lesson?


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> The more I try to assimilate the worse it gets, my whinge for the day//////week, perhaps always is it appears that most sellers, businesses only provide 50 to 75% information, service, availability or simply not answering a phone or replying to an email, god forbid there is no voicemail here. The oligarchy has that sorted. Deal with it we have been by sourcing the other 25 to 50% from another supplier/s or from overseas instead of a one stop shop,,,,,,, go figure. Half arsed sales.
> Look out for the business that supplies 100%. Let's not get into warranties.
> 
> The crux of my whinge today.
> ...


The only thing I find consistent in the PH is that they are without a doubt very very inconsistent throughout the whole country with following laws, rules, procedures, etc....... You name it and that is the PH.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I gave up on PI banks years ago. I an bank on my phone, with my US bank, easier and more efficiently than deal with the crap here.
> 
> Speaking of BDO... A friend just contacted me because BDO refused to deposit her US stimulus check. She has a dollar account and a peso account. She is Filipino, but a US citizen (widow, was married to American). Why would a bank not accept a US government check? Especially because they already hold checks for a ridiculously long time before releasing the money.
> 
> I do not have the patience to put up with the franchise banks here. Every branch does its own thing...


We have our bank accounts in Oz but if we want 1 or 500K quickly the BDO bank works, personally I believe it's the staff that made these mistakes and perhaps I'll need to speak to the manager to sort it out, plenty of time but frustrating.
Speaking of cheques, our R/E agent that we purchased the house through 4 years ago was holding some of our funds in their trust account,,,,,,,, yes you can't rush things here. Well finally all the paperwork was completed and the agent advised there was 67K and where should we deposit? Ben went there to pick up the final docs and gave them our bank details,,,,, 3 days later we get an email apology from the agents secretary saying they tried to deposit a cheque (BPI to BDO) and BDO wouldn't accept it so they had to get cash and deposit, go figure.
The only cheques I have received in Oz in the last 10 or 15 years have been a few bank cheques (like cash but trackable) for car and truck sales every thing else is direct deposit and visa versa.
BDO will remain our bank as we have worked out their internet banking system over the last 9 years and not prepared to learn something new.
I am learning the meaning of patience Filipino style, slowly slowly and remember to breath.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Maxx62 said:


> Just a thought, my wife has been using Metrobank without too much hassle for a few years now. Also I do remember one time I went to a branch of the same bank mentioned above, and they told me that they were out of new customer applications, so I couldn't open an account with them. Yes, they actually told me that. Anyway, if they won't treat you correctly, why not take your money and put into a different bank to teach them a lesson?


I wish, Metrobank, HSBC etc. Here only the local banks and BDO has the most branches here. As for BDO new application forms, in fact from memory all their forms/applications are available online for download.
Perhaps the lovely clerk that told you that was about to go on her lunch break?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

When I lived in Tagum city on Mindanao Island I was with BDO bank. I always had a favorable experience with them. They were always polite and helpful. I had a debit card with them. They were even going to give me a bank credit card. I close my accounts with them and came back to the states before applying for the card.

art


----------



## Scott Bowman (Mar 29, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> The more I try to assimilate the worse it gets, my whinge for the day//////week, perhaps always is it appears that most sellers, businesses only provide 50 to 75% information, service, availability or simply not answering a phone or replying to an email, god forbid there is no voicemail here. The oligarchy has that sorted. Deal with it we have been by sourcing the other 25 to 50% from another supplier/s or from overseas instead of a one stop shop,,,,,,, go figure. Half arsed sales.
> Look out for the business that supplies 100%. Let's not get into warranties.
> 
> The crux of my whinge today.
> ...


Unfortunately that is how they roll in the Phils, customer service is not high on their priority list, I am trying to get wifi for my girl in Cavite, they said on Wed they would be out tomorrow or the next day, well they didn't make it tomorrow (yesterday) and today is Good Friday, you know everything is closed that day for that Catholic country, so now we have to wait until Monday


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> The more I try to assimilate the worse it gets, my whinge for the day//////week, perhaps always is it appears that most sellers, businesses only provide 50 to 75% information, service, availability or simply not answering a phone or replying to an email, god forbid there is no voicemail here.


 My experience is more like 0 - 15 %  
Most don't answer at all at emails!!! A bit less bad at Facebook. Some have answered by telling who to ask instead - who never answer...

An exception are real estate brokers. Some oof them don't answer neither, but most anwer partly. Some even answer compleete direct!!! 

It seem no big diffeence how Filipinos are treated. My business partner has spend months trying to get info how to solve some things.. that's why we haven't started yet. Some have anwered "you can't get such permit" although I know it's ppssible. But we have found small pieces of info, which have made we have got clloser to get all solved, some of the needed solutions are found.
This have been much time wasting and much queueing for my business partner, but I have told him in the long run such business culture is GOOD for us by it make it much easier to be better than the competition  (We have even kind of sold a bunch of one of our products even before we have started!  I uppouse by my business partner is an exception, having a good reputation allready, geting things done as agreed.. That's how I found him by recomenation from an American, who had used services from my business oartner's team;
-They don't gamble or drink. They work. And you can make agreements about total price and how to get it done. Then it is as agreed when you come back...

It took me 8 years to find such Filipino  Well. I have found a few more, but in difference from the others, this one has skills and location suiting my main business plan. A few others can perhaps suit to be sellers elsewhere of the products, one sure.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Scott Bowman said:


> Unfortunately that is how they roll in the Phils, customer service is not high on their priority list, I am trying to get wifi for my girl in Cavite, they said on Wed they would be out tomorrow or the next day, well they didn't make it tomorrow (yesterday) and today is Good Friday, you know everything is closed that day for that Catholic country, so now we have to wait until Monday


With banks from my many years of jousting? Banks are the pits until the account is,,,,,,,, eventually opened, after that no problem.
As for customer service if you are buying? Best customer service in the world and wears thin. Piss off and leave me alone, I am just looking,,,,,, but sir what about this or that, go away, yes sir, can I show you this product? No, just let me look,,,,,,,,, after you buy? good luck. Sir no warranty on that faulty product etc. Can I talk to the manager please? He is not here sir, "can I help?" obviously not or I wouldn't have asked for the manager that will give me the same spiel and while very apologetic is no better than the clerk that sold the item......

Bank bungles are plenty and OMO lie in the tellers hands and what they are told,,,,, management and not necessarily that nationwide banks protocols, franchises etc.

Perhaps Lunkan we should look into the well protected banking franchises? A new lucrative branch in your area in Palawan? The mind boggles,,,,,,, retirement suits me better.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Perhaps Lunkan we should look into the well protected banking franchises? A new lucrative branch in your area in Palawan? The mind boggles,,,,,,, retirement suits me better.


 At my 184 business idea list are only businesses which suit to be located rural far from people, because I want to live far from people. (Except employees but they will be over 200 meters from me mostly anyway because the living house is planned 200+ meters behinfd the manufactory(. So it wouldn't be a good location for a bank


----------

